
Attorney General Barr Issues New Rules for Politically Sensitive Investigations - _bxg1
https://www.npr.org/2020/02/06/803506238/attorney-general-barr-issues-new-rules-for-politically-sensitive-investigations
======
bediger4000
AG Barr has done things that at least give the appearance of conflicts of
interest. The difference between his summary of Mueller's report, and the
report itself come to mind easily.

How are we to believe that his approval of any inquiry into a presidential
candidate or campaign will be done impartially? Is Barr or the DoJ doing
anything to make his actions appear trustworthy and impartial?

~~~
bediger4000
[https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/ag-bill-barr-
killed-7-rober...](https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/ag-bill-barr-
killed-7-robert-mueller-investigations-10-days-after-he-submitted-his-report/)

------
_bxg1
> Attorney General William Barr has issued new restrictions on opening
> investigations into politically sensitive individuals or entities, including
> a requirement that he approve any inquiry into a presidential candidate or
> campaign.

